# Air Starter



## fernballan (Jun 22, 2019)

Tested the air starter. Start pressure should be 55-65 Bar. The manometer is broken so I do not know how high pressure I have


----------



## projectnut (Jun 23, 2019)

Back in the 1960's I did a short stint with REA Express.  We had several over the road White Freightliner tractors with Detroit diesels that had air starters.  In the cold winter months they were a bear to start.  They were always equipped with block heaters and plugged in anytime the temperatures got near freezing.  When temperatures hovered near the 0 mark the night watchman would  put a charcoal grill under each of the oil pans. 

In the morning when I came in I had to start not only my truck, but all the others as well.  Occasionally  pressing the glow plug button and giving it a squirt of either would do the job.  More often than not the air tank ran dry before you heard a single pop from the engine.  When that happened I had to fire up the portable air compressor and climb up on the roof of each truck and fill the air tank.  Diesels have come a long way since that era.

Here's a video of a Detroit being started with an air starter.  Keep in mind this truck would have been brand new when I was working for REA Express.


----------



## Larry42 (Jun 23, 2019)

55-60 bar, yikes! Back in the 60's we had a lowboy tractor with air start. It had a place to put a charge in that burned and produced pressurized gas to spin the motor in addition to the air tanks (that were often down too low for a start.) Some of the heavy equipment had pony motors to spin the diesel. They were gas powered, 6 volt starters that would run out of battery before they kept running. Then you used a rope like on a lawn mower. If you managed to get the pony running it might be able to turn the main engine when it was really cold. Feather the pony clutch in several times to keep from killing it. After the main engine got good oil pressure you'd close the compression release and turn on the fuel. The newer equipment had electrical heaters on the injectors.  The "good ol' days!


----------



## Superburban (Jun 23, 2019)

One of the freight companies on the East Coast had air starters in the 70's & 80's. I think it was consolidated freight, But not positive after all these years. I know they had an extra large air tank next to the exhaust stack, but I always assumed they ran off the more normal 120 to 150 PSI, not 55 bar (Almost 800 PSI).


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 24, 2019)

We saw few air starters on trucks here in California, because in nearly all of the state it does not get so cold that electrical systems get too weak to do the job.  Really only saw them on long haul trucking company trucks.  Still, they are reliable and light weight, if noisy...


----------



## Superburban (Jun 24, 2019)

Noisy yes, but I always thought it was a cool sound. Just like the old aircraft inertia starters. I stop and listen when I hear either.


----------



## fernballan (Jun 24, 2019)

projectnut said:


> Back in the 1960's I did a short stint with REA Express.  We had several over the road White Freightliner tractors with Detroit diesels that had air starters.  In the cold winter months they were a bear to start.  They were always equipped with block heaters and plugged in anytime the temperatures got near freezing.  When temperatures hovered near the 0 mark the night watchman would  put a charcoal grill under each of the oil pans.
> 
> In the morning when I came in I had to start not only my truck, but all the others as well.  Occasionally  pressing the glow plug button and giving it a squirt of either would do the job.  More often than not the air tank ran dry before you heard a single pop from the engine.  When that happened I had to fire up the portable air compressor and climb up on the roof of each truck and fill the air tank.  Diesels have come a long way since that era.
> 
> Here's a video of a Detroit being started with an air starter.  Keep in mind this truck would have been brand new when I was working for REA Express.


Nice


----------



## fernballan (Jun 24, 2019)

Larry42 said:


> 55-60 bar, yikes! Back in the 60's we had a lowboy tractor with air start. It had a place to put a charge in that burned and produced pressurized gas to spin the motor in addition to the air tanks (that were often down too low for a start.) Some of the heavy equipment had pony motors to spin the diesel. They were gas powered, 6 volt starters that would run out of battery before they kept running. Then you used a rope like on a lawn mower. If you managed to get the pony running it might be able to turn the main engine when it was really cold. Feather the pony clutch in several times to keep from killing it. After the main engine got good oil pressure you'd close the compression release and turn on the fuel. The newer equipment had electrical heaters on the injectors.  The "good ol' days!


When it has a volume of 63 liters and 12 cylinders. you need some pressure


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

Russia Yak's use about 4000 psi for their air starters, work real good at -50


----------



## alloy (Jun 24, 2019)

Back in the 80's I remember Corn Flake drivers (Consolidated Freight) always asking for a boost.  I must have done that a dozen times or more at Burningham's truck stop in Salt Lake.  

The starters would sure wake you us at night if they were parked near you.

  I also remember the Westerner bar. Was a really great place to go


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

alloy said:


> Back in the 80's I remember Corn Flake drivers (Consolidated Freight) always asking for a boost.  I must have done that a dozen times or more at Burningham's truck stop in Salt Lake.
> 
> The starters would sure wake you us at night if they were parked near you.
> 
> I also remember the Westerner bar. Was a really great place to go


The westerner is still open, I have been here off and on since 98, there has not been a brningham's since I have been here.  Where was it located?  Tim


----------



## alloy (Jun 24, 2019)

From looking at the map I think Burningham's is now Flying J.

It was a wild place back in the day. That was 35 years ago.


----------

